
Show HN: Agent-Oriented Software Engineering Project, Simulation in JavaScript - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/AOSE
======
NicoJuicy
This code is really clean, nicely done ( eg.
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/AOSE/blob/master/js/firefi...](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/AOSE/blob/master/js/firefighter.js)
)

~~~
atum47
Thanks a lot.

